# Church Libraries



## Eoghan (Feb 15, 2012)

I would be interested to hear of experience with church libraries. I would love to see my local library stocking a wide range of commentaries but that is unlikely to happen. 

I would dearly love to see my church develop a central record of commentaries held by the congregation and available for loan within the fellowship. It could even be a source of contact between different congregations. I have several FF Bruce commentaries which would be acceptable in (some) brethren circles.


----------



## Andres (Feb 15, 2012)

We have what I would consider a pretty good sized church library. I don't think anyone other than about two or three members use it though.


----------



## lynnie (Feb 15, 2012)

Hubby and I are in charge of our third church library.

Very few people read books. The best way to go is CD collections ( Piper is popular) to try and get people exposed to some theology. They will look for help with problems- family, marriage, kids, depression, finances.......books for that may get used.

No matter what you do and what your system, books with disappear. Even the commentaries clearly marked in a reference section that are not to be removed from the church ( we have nice stuffed chairs to read) might disappear. Be emotionally prepared to not get too annoyed.

We do everything in categories- Church history, bio, general theology, counseling, bible study, end times, missions, prayer, study aids, commentaries ( OT, NT), STs, etc. We color code the books at the top because otherwise they WILL get stuck back all over the place. 

I pray a lot for revival. If I didn't believe that someday people will actually want to read I'd wonder if it is all a waste. But I do believe that the day will come when there will be hunger, so I keep at it.


----------



## SolaSaint (Feb 15, 2012)

I found a similar experience in our church library, when I check out books there has been no one that has signed them out before--for many years. I don't think very many members read books, at least not the ones I do. I guess throw in a Purpose Driven book or a Osteen best seller and that may go? LOL


----------



## Edward (Feb 15, 2012)

The Children's section gets heavy use, and folks use the commentaries and reference works to prepare for Sunday School lessons. Other donated material seems to get less use, but there is some traffic.


----------



## christiana (Feb 15, 2012)

I've seen a church library grow as a result of frequent gifts in memory of a relative. Someone must be responsible for screening these 'gifts' which can quite easily be inappropriate. Few people used the church library I'm speaking of and many of the books were old and outdated. The church librarian gave many hours weekly to coordinate the checkout system and keep track of all the books. She said I was the only regular visitor to the library as most people have little interest in those on the shelf. This was before I came to the doctrines of grace but at the beginning of my hunger to learn. I ended up ordering most of my books from amazon. It seemed to me a church library was much more work than most people realized and for the most part just not worth it.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 15, 2012)

When I came to Smith Street, I was delighted to hear that the church had a library. What I didn't realize is how bad it can get when there is no responsible godly oversight of such a ministry. I thought a church library was for reference sets too expensive for the average church member to afford. I was wrong. This library was filled with secular children's books, secular self-help books, and a boat load of heresy. From The Shack, to everything ever written by Robert H. Schuller, to Joel Osteen and yes, even Hilary Clinton. I was appalled. And because I could not reform the Library to what I thought it should be, when providence afforded me the chance to end it, that's what I did. 

Maybe somewhere down the line I'll get a chance to reopen it, starting from scratch under my personal oversight. That would be nice.


----------



## JM (Feb 15, 2012)

As a library employee and Christian I spent a day off visiting every church, that was open, in my area to see their library. They were all horrible! Nothing but fiction, Billy Graham, Hal Lindsay, Janet Oke, Joyce Meyer, Jack Van Impe on the shelves. If you wanted something meaty you had to settle for Thomas Ice and Tim LaHaye.


----------



## Tim (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, I am very thankful for my church library. I browse the books every Lord's Day and have several at home with me right now.


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 16, 2012)

We don't have one and I don't think it would be very practical for our congregation. We do have a bookstore and we regularly encourage people to buy good books (that are in the bookstore).


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 16, 2012)

We will start a survey this Sunday to gauge the interest in a church library. We're stating clearly that the books will reflect the teaching of our church and give examples of the authors that are considered appropriate. I'm thinking it will most likely be used if the leadership uses it: keeping a few copies of books for current and near future Bible and Sunday School studies and as a repository for the books that would be circulated individually now.


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 16, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't let it become dominated with the "Christian Romance" novels. Ugh... it got to the point where the librarians started giving away the more decent theological books in favor of the romance trash (Sorry, folks, but a lot of it is really not that different from the secular counterparts).

And unfortunately, the librarians have a stranglehold on the library, and the church leadership doesn't care. Sad.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 16, 2012)

I began the church library at our church. Our church began 4 years ago, and the library started 2 years ago. I asked that we put $500 of books into it per year with an initial $1,000 investment for books and shelving from Sam’s Club. We have approximately 3 full sized bookshelves with books. MEMBERS are allowed to donate books to a box in the Library, and either myself or another elder is permitted to go through and put the book on the shelf for circulation. If it does not get approved, it is just tossed. Church members know this.

The rules for checking out? None. It’s between them and God as to when to return. People in our church really are taught to respect what the church makes available to them, and there has not been any abuse yet. Donations specifically to the library can be made. If someone wants to purchase a book, they can come to one of the elders and make a request for a donation. I figure it is best to use the library in church cases as a cheap theological bookstore, as it may encourage more use that way and will benefit the people more.

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------

We also use it as a place to store our sunday school materials, in terms of what we have used. DVDs, CDs, old workbooks, etc. That way if folks want to go back to review something from the past, they'll have easy access.


----------



## Tripel (Feb 16, 2012)

lynnie said:


> Very few people read books.



It's more accurate to say "very few people read books from our church library". It's not true that few people are reading books. As was stated in the other thread on public libraries, you cannot judge a population's reading level by books checked out of a physical library. Times have changed. 

Our church library does not get much use either, but LOTS of people in the church are heavy readers. Books are much more accessible than they were 30 years ago, especially with online purchasing and the rise of the ebook. I find that instead of church libraries, people are either purchasing their own hardcopy, getting the ebook, or borrowing from a friend.

It's also important to note that a rise in audio use does not mean a decline in reading. Yes, people are listening to more audio books and sermons, but in my experience that is _in addition_ to reading, not _in place_ of reading.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree Daniel. In fact, I'd argue that more people are reading than before; less may be utilizing the public library systems to do so. This is why to remain relevant, Libraries must change with the culture. But then again, no one probably wishes to hear my public library rant.


----------



## Eoghan (Feb 16, 2012)

I have borrowed from the minister but the books he recommended (modern) I didn't find helpful and the ones he denigrated (1800's) I found much more interesting. 

I wonder if the idea of having all the books in one place is a problem?

We tend to think of books in a physical location - what about a list of books in people's private collections. I am thinking about some sort of database with a list of commentaries.

If the focus was on commentaries would that avoid some of the theological issues or am I being a little naive there?


----------



## JM (Feb 16, 2012)

People are not reading in the same way they use to, they are compulsive skimmers, looking for quick points.


----------

